# Neopolitan Mastiff- 3 year old Male - PTS due Yesterday



## Greenleaf Animal Rescue (Jun 28, 2011)

Just though i'd post on the offchance someone may be able to help. 

We have a 3 year old Neopolitan Mastiff coming to us on Friday that is overdue for being PTS. 

Our vets have kindly said they will hang onto him until Friday. We now need another foster for him.

If anyone could help who has experience with large breeds, please get in touch. He has a lovely temperament i'm told.

I'm not sure on his neutering status etc so will update all this as i know more. 

Thanks


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

We have a Neopolitan mastiff living round the corner from us, he's a gentle giant.
Why on earth are they even considering putting him to sleep if he has a lovely temprement? It's so sad


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

The first step would be to get in touch with the breeder, surely? Then Breed Rescue. Try here The UK Mastiff Discussion Forum • View forum - UKMastiff Rescue information( Inc. Mastiffs for homing)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Any idea what he is like with other dogs?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checked Bullmastiff and Neopolitan rescue website it says they are not opperating now, and suggest CANE CORSO UK & MOLOSSER RESCUE
or Large Breed Dog Rescue

Im pretty sure canecorso and molosser rescue have foster homes, if you really get stuck maybe one of these two can offer assistance. Most breed rescues I have dealt with seem to really care about their breeds and offer any assistance they can when ones in trouble.


----------



## Greenleaf Animal Rescue (Jun 28, 2011)

He has now found a new home living with a family with 7 acres of land on a farm. Thankyou for all the responses.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

brill news.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic


----------

